# Honda Manuals



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you are going to have a sticky for manuals, you may want to add a link to the European site, which has manuals for some Honda engines, including the GX240 in my HS80 and several other engines.

Honda Engines Europe EEC - GX 240

The link to the boats.net site with the parts diagram is also very useful for those who are looking for information from the manuals:
http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Honda/Snow%20Blower/0/parts.html

So far, this is all I've been able to find on the web.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's a link to the SHOP MANUALS (paper copy only) that Honda sells on eBay:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a link to the SHOP MANUALS (paper copy only) that Honda sells on eBay:


Thanks. I like to own the service manuals for my equipment. It would be helpful if all these links could be added to the Honda sticky. I know I spent some time hunting around before I found the boats.net diagrams, which were quite useful at the time. I bought my snow blower used, and it had no owner's manual. I'm sure others are in the same boat.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I just purchased the HSS928 Service Manual,it is well designed with photos and maintenance repair,but one thing I don't see in it was a parts List with the part numbers,it sure would have been a nice addition to the manual.I was surprised not to see it in the manual.My old 35 year old MTD came with a User/Service manual,with the parts breakdown including part numbers.I know it can be found on the Honda Power Equipment Site,but with it in the manual it would have been a nice addition,maybe,the next Edition might have it included.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^
FullThrottle

I know it's not the same as having a paper or hard copy of a parts list, but I have gone to sites like www.hondapartsnation.com, Boats.net, partspak, then click on a parts page, then make screen captures. I keep these in folders by section (like "HSS1332A ATD AUGER HOUSING") on my computer. I haven't yet printed anything out, but I just may.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks Bud

That a great ideal,I will print copies of the part numbers and insert them in my manual,sure beats having to go to the site for it.:10:



jrom said:


> ^^^
> FullThrottle
> 
> I know it's not the same as having a paper or hard copy of a parts list, but I have gone to sites like www.hondapartsnation.com, Boats.net, partspak, then click on a parts page, then make screen captures. I keep these in folders by section (like "HSS1332A ATD AUGER HOUSING") on my computer. I haven't yet printed anything out, but I just may.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

This is the official honda part lookup site . Great for all PE. http://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you!!!!!!!!![

QUOTE=Prime;1484066]This is the official honda part lookup site . Great for all PE. Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site[/QUOTE]


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Instead of doing screenshots, open each parts diagram/list and then use the Microsoft Print To PDF pseudo-printer or another one like doPDF8 to "print" the web page to a PDF file on your desktop. You can store them in a folder for reference or print them out at high resolution.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I forgot about printing to PDF. I do it a lot for work projects, but I don't always like where the page breaks happen.

Still real good idea. I like to find the art/drawing separately where I can get a higher resolution and paste that art back into a document. Hard to do with a PDF unless you have full Acrobat Pro (on a Mac anyway), can't say about a Windows based system.



tabora said:


> Instead of doing screenshots, open each parts diagram/list and then use the Microsoft Print To PDF pseudo-printer or another one like doPDF8 to "print" the web page to a PDF file on your desktop. You can store them in a folder for reference or print them out at high resolution.


----------



## xenon55 (Dec 31, 2017)

One thing to keep in mind before ordering parts from saved screenshots, is to double to check the current diagram to make sure the part number hasn't changed due to a catalog error or supercession.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Always good to remember.

One thing I like about grabbing a screen shot or making a PDF is you can see how low (or high) the prices were thirty years later.



xenon55 said:


> One thing to keep in mind before ordering parts from saved screenshots, is to double to check the current diagram to make sure the part number hasn't changed due to a catalog error or supercession.


----------



## xenon55 (Dec 31, 2017)

jrom said:


> Always good to remember.
> 
> One thing I like about grabbing a screen shot or making a PDF is you can see how low (or high) the prices were thirty years later.


Haha appreciation/depreciation. I know all about that. Parts. It's what I do.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2018)

I recently purchased a used HS 828, used to own one but had to sell at the time. So I buy this used machine ans just ordered the Honda Shop Manual on Ebay. The manual is a big disappointment as I expected it to tell me step by step how to do a certain task. For example to replace the belts. Is there another book I need to buy or is this it?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I recently purchased a used HS 828, used to own one but had to sell at the time. So I buy this used machine ans just ordered the Honda Shop Manual on Ebay. The manual is a big disappointment as I expected it to tell me step by step how to do a certain task. For example to replace the belts. Is there another book I need to buy or is this it?


This forum would probably be the best place to learn how to repair your Honda with a big assist from the manuals. Use the search function in the Honda forum. there are many threads on changing the belts. also use you-tube. check out the video on changing the belts on a Honda HS50. same as the 828. ( I believe )

You can change the drive belt without taking the bucket off as you do for the auger belt an impeller bearing. That is something i learned here.


----------

